# 29g filter and lighting question



## carpio77b (Feb 28, 2008)

1) I was told that an HOB filter was detrimental to a planted tank by an aquarium supply vendor. He stated that the surface disturbance caused by the HOB would remove the CO2 needed by the plants. He reccommended an Eheim 2213 canister filter. Currently I am running a Whisper 30 HOB. Do I really need the Eheim for a moderately stocked, moderately planted 29g? If I do get the Eheim, should I remove the Whisper 30?

2) I currently have a single bulb 14 watt fluorescent (severely underpowered  , but I got it for free :thumb: ). The supply vendor suggested a T5HO, 2 bulb, 30", 48 watt total, light fixture. It comes with (1) 10000k and (1) slimpak freshwater bulb. Should I go with the T5 2x24w or a PC 1x65w? The PC is $15 less.

Thanks is advance


----------



## ashilli48 (May 14, 2006)

Not much help on the lighting.

Does the Whisper have the typical twist knob to help control the flow? I have a Whisper that does and I keep it turned low on my planted tank. another trick is keep the water level high so the water is not falling too far before it hits the water.

When you say moderately stocked and moderately planted how many fish and how many plants, roughly?
How long have the plants been in?
Some of the planted sites will go as far as saying a good planted tank can go without a filter. Too much of a gamble for me but a moderate to heavy planted tank will keep your water pretty well filtered.

Did the supply vendor happen to sell canisters? LOL!


----------



## under_control (Jan 9, 2008)

Are you going to be adding co2? If so, HOB filters will ust waste co2 and money. if not, don't worry about it.

Get a good substrate. Spend your money wisely. A good substrate can make a huge difference.

PC lighting isn't my first choice. For one, you lose about 1/4 of the light cause it bounces back and forth off of itself on the inside of the loop.

If you were willing to build a hood I would recomend a-hsupply.com You'll get more bang for your buck and a nice hood makes a tank look so much better.


----------



## under_control (Jan 9, 2008)

Also, what plants do you plan to keep. Do you plan on using ferts?


----------



## natalie559 (Dec 6, 2007)

I have had good success with my Whisper 30 and a simple 24" life glo 2 bulb in my planted 29G tank. See 'my tank' for a photo. I do not use co2.


----------



## carpio77b (Feb 28, 2008)

Thanks everybody for the helpful responses. 
My stock list is as follows:
5 otos
11 assorted tetras
6 assorted corys
2 golden rams (male-female)
1 flower shrimp
1 golden wonder
4 small java ferns
1 bundle anacharis
1 bundle cryptocorne
1 7 lb. driftwood
25 lb. lace rock

I ordered the 2x30 t5ho fixture, fluorish excel, and some brine shrimp. I am going to hold off on the canister filter and lower my setting flow setting. Also, my flow is fairly slow as I add peat moss to the filter bag to lower the pH. I'll post a photo of the tank as soon as I figure out how to do it. :wink:


----------

